# Strategy to get 189 &/or 190 invite in FY19-20 - given the changes @Nov 16, 2019



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear fellow Australia PR aspirants,

I have been an active member here for a few months now and I would like to submit that there are a lot of members who are a knowledge base of Australia PR strategy and analysis. As we are active on forums and online, we do gain more knowledge every passing day - let it be the Aug invitation round or ISCAH publishing something or some new information in a newspaper etc. 

As the government shifts gears on immigration, and it is not as straightforward to get an invite as it used to be, I thought of having a thread ONLY for aggregating all potential strategies and analysis to help members get closer to an invite THIS YEAR.

As far as FY20-21 goes, I am quite negative on any reasonable chances of people getting invites in plenty.

This is THE YEAR to strategize and get in!!

Let us help each other on this thread.

I have see amazing data backed probability analysis on various thread. We can aggregate that here. Also, keep adding info from other websites and forums. 

Hope this helps us all - before and/ or after November 16 2019!!

Cheers!

Vb

:amen:


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

I think it takes more than a simple strategy to obtain PR nowadays.

With only 100 invites in this highly expected August, I could only speculate that the situation will not be any better in the coming months towards November. So this is it for the first half of this FY.

With the changes in November, the point will again increase and even if the invites sent out each month stays around 1000, it is still pretty hard for <75 pointers. Some ppl may benefit from it including single and STEM graduates but others suffer.

I reckon what we really need is a PLAN B. 

cheers,


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Plan B: I am exactly discussing with colleague here in Perth on Australia immigration, I am seriously thinking about Canada now... Time to prepare for IELTS...



JennyWang said:


> I think it takes more than a simple strategy to obtain PR nowadays.
> 
> With only 100 invites in this highly expected August, I could only speculate that the situation will not be any better in the coming months towards November. So this is it for the first half of this FY.
> 
> ...


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> I think it takes more than a simple strategy to obtain PR nowadays.
> 
> With only 100 invites in this highly expected August, I could only speculate that the situation will not be any better in the coming months towards November. So this is it for the first half of this FY.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the views Jenny

For someone like me a plan B is to get my wife take PTE and get rapid skill assessment done.

I will get 10 points for 190 in that case which takes the score to 90. 

However timelines v/s investment is critical. 

I'm waiting at 75/80 for 189/190 till Oct 11 round. On October 12 I plan to schedule her PTE and file Vetassess (will keep documents handy before that day). So that come November 16, I've maxed out my chances.

So when to go for what and why is critical. 

Plan B I assume is Canada which I personally dont want to opt for. I feel it is either Australia for me or else Delhi-NCR is treating me well  

Cheers and waiting for other experts to provide views 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Thanks for the views Jenny
> 
> For someone like me a plan B is to get my wife take PTE and get rapid skill assessment done.
> 
> ...


Hi Bahlv,

The approach of Govt has changed and they are pushing people into 'Regional', it seems simple analysis won't be helpful.

Also I would recommend you to get English test and skill assessment done for your wife to hold a better chance post Nov 16 as 80 will be the new 70 as local graduates and singles will take most of points.

Plan B - Should be trying for any regional states which are still open for nominations.

Good luck

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi Bahlv,
> 
> The approach of Govt has changed and they are pushing people into 'Regional', it seems simple analysis won't be helpful.
> 
> ...


Are there any regional still open for 489 flr offshore candidates? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi Bahlv,
> 
> The approach of Govt has changed and they are pushing people into 'Regional', it seems simple analysis won't be helpful.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pratik.

I am interested in moving to Sydney or Melbourne only - either 189 or 190. 

So its a binary decision for me. I have applied for SA 489 as I can try to get a intra-company transfer to Adelaide office but chances are bleak. For management consulting, Sydney is the place and next is Melbourne. 

Regional area might be 1) too boring for a guy like me and 2) will definitely need me to start my own consulting business 

What are the business visa options? I haven't explored that so far but I would love to know more. layball:


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Strategies? Simple:

If you are single: Remain Single.

If you are married: Get PTE points and SA for your spouse ASAP.

Neither: Go regional or Canada.

That's all the "strategies" available really. You can keep discussing for another 100 pages but I doubt there will be anything other than those above.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Thpham1 said:


> Strategies? Simple:
> 
> If you are single: Remain Single.
> 
> ...


Strategy is more from a 1) timeline standpoint and what one should do at what time to increase points and 2) get the right regional visa if that's available and try hands on that 

I see a lot of folks with 70 points not taking steps that should've been taken yesterday 

So this is to help them and others get answers 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

devendravelegandla said:


> Plan B: I am exactly discussing with colleague here in Perth on Australia immigration, I am seriously thinking about Canada now... Time to prepare for IELTS...


I'm in Perth too! Good luck with your IELTS!


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

At 75 points, EOI - 12 July 2019.. 261313.. after November, we ll be at 80.. wat to predict ? Canada was a failure for us and turned towards Australia and things are going upside down here too..

Can we wait with some hope?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Brinda19 said:


> At 75 points, EOI - 12 July 2019.. 261313.. after November, we ll be at 80.. wat to predict ? Canada was a failure for us and turned towards Australia and things are going upside down here too..
> 
> Can we wait with some hope?


Chances are very very less now especially after this month round, but you can wait few more months and decide if anything pans out in your way otherwise look for the ways to increase your points or wait few years or try some other country. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Same boat here with you guys, 
75ps DOE 08/08/2019 non pro-data for Architect occupation
80ps for 190 NSW
I will get my wife to have her skill assessment done in 2 weeks but I can only get 5ps for 190 NSW. So probably 85 ps for 190 NSW later this month.
CCL test is scheduled to be early December 2019 so I'm all in with this track now.
If these don't work probably I can only do company's sponsor. Well be ready to be paid min wage for 2-4 years and endless overtime hours
Don't wanna move 3 years to regional at all  
But finger crossed now all needs to be done already done.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

devendravelegandla said:


> Plan B: I am exactly discussing with colleague here in Perth on Australia immigration, I am seriously thinking about Canada now... Time to prepare for IELTS...


Is Canada is as simple as its been projected in AU forums and groups? Is it just a matter of giving IELTS and score high?

Last I calculated my CRS for Canada a month ago and I was in the range of 400-410 and if I recall correctly, the cutoff is above 450. How on earth do someone moves there with just a high IELTS score?


----------



## muffin11 (Jan 12, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Thanks for the views Jenny
> 
> For someone like me a plan B is to get my wife take PTE and get rapid skill assessment done.
> 
> ...


Hi bahlv,

My profile is similar to yours (224711, DOE mid June), would be good to connect. 
But I wonder, why not go for spouse assessment now itself and add the 5 points rather than wait until Oct. If not 189, good chances for 190 in NSW as there is no Onshore condition for this job code.

I'm hoping for 189 invite in the next round, if not will take a call on betting on Sydney or staying in India


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

mailgrvc said:


> Is Canada is as simple as its been projected in AU forums and groups? Is it just a matter of giving IELTS and score high?
> 
> Last I calculated my CRS for Canada a month ago and I was in the range of 400-410 and if I recall correctly, the cutoff is above 450. How on earth do someone moves there with just a high IELTS score?


Age under 30 + Masters (which is a must) + 3 years exp + IELTS (7,7,8,8.5) scores above 438 which is required to get invite. If you have a spouse, then you also get 15 extra points with lower IELTS (6,6,7,7.5) to compensate for it.

So, yes as long as anyone young with Masters has 3 years exp, it's just a matter of passing IELTS and getting invite to Canada.

Or if not too young but already has 3 years exp + IELTS, then go to Canada, do a Masters for 1 year and gain the required study in Canada points to make up for it. 

I see the above options way to liberal when compared to Australia. With CCL, exp, PTE, Aus Study, spouse and still not enough points to get invite and uncertainty, Canada is at least a stable option as one knows how much they need and what is needed for an invite unlike Australia where immigration changes every month.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

muffin11 said:


> Hi bahlv,
> 
> My profile is similar to yours (224711, DOE mid June), would be good to connect.
> But I wonder, why not go for spouse assessment now itself and add the 5 points rather than wait until Oct. If not 189, good chances for 190 in NSW as there is no Onshore condition for this job code.
> ...


Hi,

You can PM me and join MC WhatsApp group

What are your points? My wife has been running her business as a Fashion Designer and I have heard from people it is a very time consuming task. We have a 2 year old kid and frankly not much time to invest. Hence we are hoping to get an invite at 80 points and avoiding that time + money investment. 

That's why I started this thread - to help myself and others strategize 

Thanks for the suggestion btw - will see if we can file earlier.


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

as we all know, focus is more on regional visas. 

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/immigra...-on-regional-migration-international-students

If people wanted migrate to Australia they should think bit more creatively and become entrepreneurs, do freelancing, look for remote work and so on... If people start from now with an Idea it might give fruits in a year or two but it depends on lot of factors, having said that with dedicated effort anything possible.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

devendravelegandla said:


> as we all know, focus is more on regional visas.
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/immigra...-on-regional-migration-international-students
> 
> If people wanted migrate to Australia they should think bit more creatively and become entrepreneurs, do freelancing, look for remote work and so on... If people start from now with an Idea it might give fruits in a year or two but it depends on lot of factors, having said that with dedicated effort anything possible.


I think as per the definition cities like Adelaide are also under regional. They seem to be a good option for professionals who actually may not find anything worthwhile to do in the real inland areas.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

We will have see what are the places they list under 491 visa category. It mightn't be bad option if Adelaide is included in this, but lot of IT folks will struggle if they just look for jobs to survive in their own field. some of my friends says three years fly like very fast because after they got 189/190 many of them struggled to get jobs in their fields. Whichever the visa its not going be easy for the people to get jobs in their roles but 491 visa is a long path. 

Its high time for all of us to ask or re-iterate below questions 


Who am I?

How much is enough?

Why we need to migrate to Australia?


Also, its not bad option to visit certain regional places and see how viable to stay there for three years. So basically get a visitor visa, fly to regional place that might work for individuals and stay there few days to see if it really works. It will cost you money but its a worth i believe. I am on 457 so if 189/190 doesn't work for us then we might travel to few regional places and see what works for us. 




bahlv said:


> I think as per the definition cities like Adelaide are also under regional. They seem to be a good option for professionals who actually may not find anything worthwhile to do in the real inland areas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12 (Jun 29, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can PM me and join MC WhatsApp group
> 
> ...


hi bahlv, I am based out of Melbourne and looking for a PR option in 189/190...It will be a good option to connect and share notes. Pls let me know .


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

sayan12 said:


> hi bahlv, I am based out of Melbourne and looking for a PR option in 189/190...It will be a good option to connect and share notes. Pls let me know .


Put 5 posts on forum and PM me (PMs get activated then) - I will share management consultants whatsapp group link


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I am finally deciding to go for a fast track skill assessment for my wife to get 5 points for NSW 190. 

Can someone share notes on what all documents are 1) critical and 2) good to have in case one has been running own business.

She has a Bachelors in Fashion and has been running her business in the field of fashion designing.

Many thanks!


----------



## sayan12 (Jun 29, 2018)

sayan12 said:


> hi bahlv, I am based out of Melbourne and looking for a PR option in 189/190...It will be a good option to connect and share notes. Pls let me know .


5 post done, PM still not active?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

sayan12 said:


> 5 post done, PM still not active?


Sent he link to you

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Can join the group aswell


----------



## Mithiln (Aug 18, 2019)

*SA for wife*

Hi,

i have applied EOI on 30th May 2019 with below mentioned points for ANZSCO 263311: TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER.

189- 80 points and 190- 85 point. My wife's a Statistician. should i go ahead with her SA rite away or wait for October round and then decide. ( currently i can get 5 point for her SA and PTE).

Regards
Mithil


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Mithiln said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better to proceed rather than wait. Spending some money to increase chances is not a bad option after all. October round is still 7 weeks and maybe you get lucky if assessment is completed before that. 

Assuming her job code is also on the same list (189/190). 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello. Can someone fill me with the link regarding these changes in points system? I can’t seem to find it on Department of Home Affairs website. I can only see these in the news but not on government websites. Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Hello. Can someone fill me with the link regarding these changes in points system? I can’t seem to find it on Department of Home Affairs website. I can only see these in the news but not on government websites. Thank you!


You can see the legislation 
You should have the stamina and legal understanding to go through the entire bill, else just believe what reputed Mara agents are telling you 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

australiandreams said:


> Hello. Can someone fill me with the link regarding these changes in points system? I can’t seem to find it on Department of Home Affairs website. I can only see these in the news but not on government websites. Thank you!


Its a large regulatory document - best to see ISCAH and other websites that have simpler explanations 

Here is the link anyways

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Strategies? Simple:
> 
> If you are single: Remain Single.
> 
> ...


Yes, You are damn right. The only other option i can see is to travel Australia on Tourist Visa and appear for CCL.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NAATI is the new buzzword 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Is there any update on EoI changes? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

